# Northstar resort in Whistler



## riverdees05 (Jun 20, 2013)

Northstar  (#5319)
Whistler,  BC  V0N 1B2,  Canada
Unit Type: 2 Bedrooms 	Check-in Date: 08/24/2013
Max Occ / Privacy: 6/6 	Kitchen: Full

We have the above exchange.  Any building or room recommendations?  We are taking our daughter and two grandsons - 10 & 12.  Any recommendations on things to do in Whistler?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 20, 2013)

Never been to that resort but looking at the property on the map, Stoney Creek -(Northstar) is located in the area known as (Whistler) Village North across the street from the big grocery store in town. One bldgs in the resort is next to the main hwy into town and therefore IMHO should be avoided.  I'd ask for any bldg not next to the hwy. 

As far as things to do,  There is a huge amount of activity in Whistler that time of year. 

Biking is very big but only the crazy go mountain-biking down the mountain. BUT there are lots of trails in the valley for great bike rides.  Ride the main valley trail to meadow park ( about 3 miles) to the main locals rec center.  The trails also are great for just walking. Walk up to lost lake and take the trail around the lake.

Take the gondola up the mountain for summer hiking / walking around at the top of the mountain. While there also take the new peak to peak gondola across the valley to the top of Blackcomb.  

The boys would love to Zip-line.  There is also several lakes for canoeing and swimming. 

There are 3 big and pricey golf courses ( probably not for 10 & 12 year olds) BUT the lodge/club house at Nicklaus North on Green lake is one of the nicest spots for lunch in the summer. 

There are lots of shops and over 50 restaurants in town. 

You could likely park your car and walk everywhere. Be sure to to the loop of walking from the TS to the upper village then back over the covered bridge thru the main part of town 

Good Luck and have a great visit.


----------

